#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
<gepatino> anyone here who knows something about modifying initrd.gz in the dapper desktop cd?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-28
<directhex|work> are there any alternatives to "d-i preseed/late_command" which are run on first-boot? or a way to get postgres to run during late_command (it complains that it can't create any tcp/ip sockets currently)
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-29
<chzh> hallo
<chzh> i installed dapper server x86
<chzh> but everytime stop when kernel start
<chzh> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2006-07-02
<somoene5> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-01
<balaji_> i have apache2 in my system. it is configured as apache will get started on boot. I dont need this, how to make this not to start on boot?
